

World's First 3D Printed Metal Gun - ethana
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7ZYKMBDm4M

======
jared314
Official blog post:

[http://blog.solidconcepts.com/industry-highlights/worlds-
fir...](http://blog.solidconcepts.com/industry-highlights/worlds-
first-3d-printed-metal-gun/)

